# Scout



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey people,

Got my Scout from Simple Shot today plus some spare bands and I'm well happy with it. It's a great slingshot. Went out and shot some targets and got fantastic results. I was shooting it pinch grip gangsta style, which I've been trying to do recently instead of hammer grip approach. The weird thing is my accuracy was amazing, it blew me away but I don't know whether it's luck, the bands (as I used the ones it came with) or the Scout it's self. I rarely missed the target and my grouping wasn't bad either. On more than one occasion making BIG holes. I took some pics below. My catch box is only around 6 or 7 metres away. I still consider myself a bit of a beginner to be honest as I've only been shooting for just over a year and I've only just started trying to shoot regularly (like in the past couple of weeks).

Any advice from flatband users would be greatly received as I've always used Dankung slingshots with tubes due to the easy attachment. That's the other thing I love about the scout, the flip clips. I can now attach Theraband etc easily.

Thanks guys,

Ben


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

You were simply meant to enjoy shooting a slingshot. I am so pleased to see you apparently doing just that. Carry on, friend!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I love my scouts and with the flipclips it's even better


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

flippinout said:


> You were simply meant to enjoy shooting a slingshot. I am so pleased to see you apparently doing just that. Carry on, friend!


I sure am. Loving every minute. I keep saying to myself "just one more target then I'll stop and spend time with the family"...


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Happy shooting :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks like you are doing well my friend...the scout is a good shooter...

@ 6 or 7 meters.. hang a soda pop can on a.long rubber band tied too the tab on the soda can

just blast away maybe 15 to 20 shots you should cut the can in half......Happy Shooting.....AKAOldmiser


----------



## Lorax (Jun 6, 2014)

I have tried many bands on my scout as well, and keep gravitating back to the .30 natural latex. I shoot butterfly with it and it is pure bliss. Great product with great features at an outstanding price...nice shooting by the way!


----------

